# List of EPYPHITIC plants



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey all, 

There are plenty of great posts around, but I was having difficulty determining *EXACTLY* which species are or are not epyphitic.


For example, everyone speaks of "bromeliads" being epyphitic. In my experience, not *ALL* broms are so, but Bromeliad Neoreglia and Bromeliad Tillandsia (the tillandsia are "airplants") are. Unfortunately, I am somewhat new and can't really name others....can you guys help?

I will come back and update this list as others add epyphites to it.


BROMELIADS
---------------
Neoreglia
Tillandsia (airplant)


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey there;

You may recall from biology or other classes that the term "epiphyte" does not refer to a clade; in fact it refers to a growth habit, so even within a single genus different species can be terrestrial, epiphytic, lithophytic, aquatic, etc. For the most part Neoregelia species can be epiphytic, as can be many Vrisea, Guzmania, and Billbergia/Aechmea species. There are exceptions to every rule, and I am fairly certain some species of the above genera can be grown terrestrially, as well. Let's start off by defining an epiphyte: my layman's definition is a plant which grows on trees. Many aroids, however, can be semi-epiphytic, which means they begin life in the tree and grow towards the ground, or begin life in the ground and grow up a tree. It is difficult to say which species are epiphytic considering the extreme capacity to adapt of plants. 

Thus it's inaccurate to classify a whole genus as being epiphytic (for the most part.) Even some of the more familiar deciduous TREES can be considered epiphytic, for they have been found growing in redwoods! 

A list of epiphytic species could encapture tens of thousands of plant species. We can, however, list genera which are primarily epiphytic but even then...due to the difficulties described above it can't be a very accurate list. 

BTW "Bromeliad Neoregelia" and "Bromeliad Tillandsia" is a strange way to call the genus; you can call species of either genera as Neoregelia sp. "X" and Tillandsia sp. "X" 

Neoregelia and Tillandsia are not species, but genera. 

Within the family Bromeliaceae, Cryptanthus sp. are for the most part terrestrial. 

Binomial nomenclature: 
Binomial nomenclature - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Take care,
Andy

P.S. I am fairly certain what I have written is correct, but it would be nice if someone else could support my claims.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Andy,

Pretty good reply. 

As for bromeliads,

While many people grow them in pots with soil, most _Neoregelia spp._ are epiphytic. The parent plants of nearly all of the "mini" _Neoregelia's_ people here use in their vivariums are true epiphytes.

The genus _Aechmea_ is believed to be about 70%-80% epiphytic species, and the remainder are terrestrial. Surpisingly, some of the smaller _Aechmea spp._, such as _Aechmea gammosepala_ are naturally terrestrial (although I have successfully grown this species as an epiphyte in a moist vivarium).

I'm not aware of any species of _Bilbergia_ that grows naturally as a terrestrial--but someone can correct me if I am mistaken (please give me a species name--so I can add to my personal notes).

Many species of _Vriesea_ are epiphytes, even many of the large varieties that are 3'-4' across! However, you'll nearly always see these in cultivation as a terrestrial plant.

For terrestrial bromeliads, you can't go wrong with _Cryptanthus_, and a large number of _Guzmania_ are also terrestrial (and additionally do quite well in VERY deep shade--making them well suited to the "floor" of a larger vivarium).

Other epiphytic plants include a large number of orchid species, and an overwhelming majority of _Anthurium spp._ are also epiphytes. There are even a couple of species of ginger that are epiphytes (_Hedychium longicornutum_ comes to mind).

While not true epiphytes, many of the small tropical plants we use in vivariums will grow in small pockets of soil/detritis that collect in crotches or hollows of trees.

If you're looking for help with a particular biotope, or want to know about a specific plant, feel free to PM with questions.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I just might have the mother of all epiphyte lists on Excell that I can post tomorrow or tues...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Among epiphytes there are many types of growth habits. There are those that tend to grow in litter that collects in trees and those that grow attached to the plant they are growing in. In this there are those that collect their own litter such as most all Platycerium. 

There are those that use the roots to collect nutrients for water that is coming n contact with them. Those that grow in crotches in trees can be almost anything. I have a friend that grew large (10 feet) trees in his gutters. Pretty much the same as growing in the leaf litter either in trees or on the ground. So this bunch of plants tend to be much more opportunistic then those that attach themselves to the tree directly.

There are many plants that start life as an epiphyte and then finish it as a terrestrial. Many Aroids do this as well as Ficus. I love this group of plants and have been collecting oddballs for years. Many of these are well suited for terrarium culture.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

Good points on the definition. I was mainly using it in the "loose" term of what plants we can grow in our vivariums without soil 

Josh: that list would be awesome if you could find it!


EDIT: Odd I can edit this post but not my original thread post....???


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Fine reply, Andy.

For those who care:

"Epiphyte" only means plant growing on another plant. A _Tillandsia cacticola _growing on a cactus is an epiphyte. Epiphytes are usually found in areas with lots of amobient humidity, such as rainforests (including the Pacific northwest), gallery forests or cloud forests. The neotropics probably have more epiphytes than than tropical Africa and Asia combined! Unlike a parasite such as mistletoe, an epiphyte does not directly derive nutrition from its host plant (Althoug too many epiphytes can block a plant from getting nutrients; it is thought that Bursera has flaky bark to shed epiphytes!)

Now, a plant can be an obligate epiphyte (has to grow this way), a facultative epiphyte (will if it as to), an opportunistic epiphyte (if a seed lands, say, in a treefork) or a hemi-epiphyte (some of its life-cycle is epiphytic, e.g., many aroids)

Two related terms are lithophyte, meaning growing on rocks (many tillandsias), or saxicole, meaning growing among rocks (Sempervivum). Also, not all epiphytes are "air plants." Bromeliads have two mechanisms not found among other epiphytes: 1) Some have water-holding tanks; (2) The Tillandsias have trichomes, specialized cells that absorb moisture from the air (Hence, these tillandsias are "air plants"). 

Here is where you find plant families with the most epiphytes:

Primitives
Many mosses and selaginellas;
Many ferns, including: Microgramma, Pyrossia, Elaphoglossum, Lecanopteris, Birdsnerst and Staghorn ferns (I think Hemionitis is more of a lithophyte);
Lycopodiums

Dicots
Apocynaceae: Most Hoya and Dischidia; Interestingly, many Dischidias are known as "ant plants"--one function of the ants is to take out any other epiphytes that get too close... However, they will often "permit" other non ant plant Dischidias!
Begoniaceae: Many forms, including the _B. herbacea_ complex, and many yellow-flowered African rhizomatous, which grow on tree trunks;
Cactaceae: Many, including "Holiday" and "orchid" cacti; the primitive Pereskia can grow as an opportunistic epiphyte;
Ericaceae: Most tropical blueberries are epiphytes;
Gesneriaceae: Codonathe, Columnea, Nematanthus, Neomortonia, Aeschynanthus; Many Sinningia are lithophytes; the Asian genus Petrocosmea are often saxicolous;
Melastomaceae: Medinilla, Monolena; 
Moraceae: _Ficus deltoidea_, the Mistletoe Fig, is an epiphyte in nature; 
Peperomiaceae: Many are epiphytes, lithophytes or saxicoles;
Rubiaceae: The ant plants Hydnophytum and Myrmecodia. 

Monocots
Araceae: Especially Anthurium (but not all, _A, clarinervum_ is a saxicole);Anubias grows on permanently wet wood and rocks in slow-moving water; 
Bromeliaceae: Many but not all; Among the primitive Pitcairnoids, only Pitcairnia sometimes grows as a lithophyte; Aechmea has already been discussed; Ananas, Bromelia, Cryptanthus and Orthophytum are all terrestrial in nature; Among the tillandsioids, most are epiphytes, but there are exceptions (Some Alcantarea, Guzmania, Vriesea and even a couple of Tillandsia do grow as terrestrials in some areas, such as the Brazilian restinga or the deserts of Peru). Intersting fact: While bromeliads are quite abundant in the Caribbean, Andean cloud forests and along the Brazilian coast, they are not very common in the deep Amazonian rainforest. 
Orchidaceae: Most, of course. 

Finally, do not think these can all grow in the same place. Studies show that in a neotropical forest, for example, as one goes up a mountain: The lowest, warmest levels have cacti, bromeliads and peperomias; as one gains altitude we see gesneriads, some orchids and ericads, some bromeliads; further up, cool-growing orchids, more ericads, ferns and only a few bromeliads; Up where it's real cool, mostly ferns and mosses, maybe a few ericads and orchids. 

Hope this helps,

G


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

If anyone wants my epiphyte list shoot me a PM with your email address, its in Excel...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Josh: I think we all would like your epiphyte list  Any way to copy the list to a thread? Or is it too long?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Hey Josh: I think we all would like your epiphyte list  Any way to copy the list to a thread? Or is it too long?


Its in a excel spreadsheet format, and is more than a list as it shows origin, tank size, light, water, habit (terrestrial/epip/aquatic)....its not complete but still has alot of great info....

And its easier to email unless there is a way to link a spreadsheet somehow....


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Fine reply, Andy.
> 
> For those who care:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the technical definition. I was going to type a more detailed response, but was too tired (or lazy--you decide). You took time to type out what hurts my head too much to remember without referring to some books!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, Alisdair. I think it is useful to put the concept in some kind of context.


----------

